# Quiksilver



## PsychoKitten

*Quiksilver*

*Ryan Thomas Haight*

_28th December 1981 – 12th February 2001_​
February 12th 2001 was the day Bluelight went black to honour the passing of one of our members. Quiksilver, Ryan Thomas Haight was found after overdosing with morphine, Hydrocodone, and Xanax in his system.

Ryan was 18 years old and about to graduate high school, he was a straight A, honour roll student who loved snowboarding, basketball, playing pool and tennis. Ryan loved to talk online and connected with much of the Bluelight community, posting almost daily in other drugs and chatting to people all over the board.

Ryan’s passing saw a quote of his words _”Raving is the wave of the future."_ being entered into the signatures of many bluelighters and those words remain there today to honour the passing of this wonderful young man.

R.I.P Quiksilver, you are sorely missed.

Bluelight Remembers Quiksilver
Remembering Quiksilver
A Beautiful Day By Quiksilver​


----------



## PhreeX

Ryan was a good friend of OD ... true Sgarrista amongst our ranks ... 

News story regarding Ryan's death ... I have a copy of the news story (it was an "Investigation" bit, about 5 minutes long, his dad had a good bit to say) ... the reporter (Chris Hayes) sent me a copy as I assisted him in getting in contact with some people he needed contacts for ... if I had a TV-IN card I'd upload the video ...

He was definitly missed on this end ...


----------



## DG

!


----------



## Trancey

*.*

.


----------



## honEbee

There was an article in the Washington Post yesterday regarding Ryan.  Here's the link: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/06/28/AR2007062801395.html


----------



## Griff

Quicksilver's death was the first to affect me personally. I will never forget him nor the lessons learned from his death; lessons brutally and permanately etched into my heart. Chief among them, I thank him teaching me that though we are bluelighters, drug users well informed and secure in our knowledge, we must never forget that we are not invincible. 

Ryan my friend, 

May your soul soar freely across the heavens, may your heart be peaceful and untroubled, and may your smile shine upon those of us left behind in this life. And finally, may you know that as long as your name is in this bluelighter's heart, you will never be forgotten.

Craig.


----------



## PhreeX

For those that don't want to answerthe questions for the washington post site - here is the article, in its entirity ... again, he meant a lot to a lot of people online, but he and I were especially close ...

A Young Life Lost 
Experimentation Turns Deadly for One Teenager 

By Mary Pat Flaherty and Gilbert M. Gaul
Washington Post Staff Writers
Tuesday, October 21, 2003; Page A15 


SAN DIEGO -- Quiksilver was dead. 

Word raced through the Internet chat room within hours after his mother found him in the bedroom where his clock radio played on, summoning him for the day he would never see. 



Out in the Internet ether, Quiksilver was a guru, a master at mixing the drugs he bought online, a deft chronicler of his own trips. 

At home in La Mesa, Calif., Ryan T. Haight had been a teenager smitten with Quiksilver sports clothes, baseball cards and downloading music. He was an honor student, a tennis player, a clerk at a discount store and just barely 18. 

After Ryan died on Feb. 12, 2001, his parents found a bottle of the painkiller Vicodin in his room with a label from an out-of-state pharmacy. They called federal drug agents. 

The agents resurrected Ryan's double life from the family computer: The teenager ordering addictive drugs online and paying with a debit card his parents gave him to buy baseball cards on eBay. 

"Ryan ran and got the mail every day -- and I'm thinking he's all excited getting his baseball cards," said his mother, Francine Haight. "He was getting drugs mailed right to the house. It was so easy." 

Without a physical exam or his parents' consent, Ryan had obtained controlled substances. Some came from overseas. Others arrived from an Internet site in Oklahoma. Ryan's slide into drugs took only a few months before it ended in an overdose on a cocktail of painkillers, including hydrocodone (generic Vicodin), an autopsy revealed. He had become a regular on bluelight.ru -- a foreign bulletin board where users share recipes for heady mixes of prescription drugs. Ryan's mother, a nurse, and his father, Bruce Haight, an eye surgeon, knew the dangers of prescription drugs. But "the idea you can buy these on an Internet site and that someone in the medical profession would send them to you without ever seeing you is beyond imagining, beyond horrible," his father said. "How could doctors sell out like that?" 

Since Ryan's death, "I've gone on to some of these sites, and once you do that and they have your address, your [Internet] mailbox is full with offers," his mother said. 

Ryan's parents thought they had taken precautions. They had insisted that the family computer stay in the den. They did not know Ryan was sneaking from his bed at 1 a.m., ordering drugs and getting high. The clink of ice falling into a glass from the refrigerator door sometimes woke his mother. She thought he simply shared her restlessness. When he slept until noon, "it was like any teenager," his father said. "We weren't lucky enough to get a warning sign, like a trip to the emergency room." 

When his parents separated in late 2000, they shared weekends with him. 

On the weekend he died, Ryan worked on a cold, rainy Sunday. His mother made him chicken soup in a crockpot. When she talked with him, around midnight, he was listening to music. He hugged her goodnight. 

On Monday, the 12th, he slept in. It was not a school day. His mother went out to do errands. 

When she returned home about 3 p.m., she saw Ryan's car in the driveway. She had a bad feeling. She went to his room, heard his radio, opened the door and found him. Her attempt at CPR was useless. He had been dead since 2 a.m. 

His parents filed a wrongful-death lawsuit against the Oklahoma Web site Main Street Pharmacy. The site's owner, Clayton Fuchs, denies the family's claims, saying they "failed to exercise ordinary care." 

Online, Ryan's death was met with disbelief. "I considered Ryan to be the most experienced and wise person I know when it came to drugs . . . I was so incredibly shocked," wrote ZeroHawk. And from beyond the grave came Ryan's own account of one of his last trips, sent in an e-mail started at 10:28 p.m. on Feb. 10, 2001. He had taken drugs he had received "in the mail that day," grabbed a Sprite and ice and wrote of "the little whirlpools of color moving all over. Not TOO much to handle. They were PERFECT." 


© 2003 The Washington Post Company


----------



## scitek667

shew.


----------



## SeAL

R.I.P Ryan


----------



## malfunkshun

god this is bringing tears to my eyes


----------



## SilverFeniks

And now a Senator  wants to shut down Internet Pharmacies in his name


----------



## vicodelicious

There was a bill passed in his name. 

Check it out: link


----------



## PawpNLawk

I never knew the guy but i couldnt finish reading the story cause it hit me. I bet his parents blamed themselves


----------



## Sebastians_ghost

I haven't forgotten you, Ryan.  I miss our late night chats.  I hope things are even greater for you now than any one of us can know.

Take care, bro - 

SG


----------



## endlesseulogy

"Death isnt the end of all things" "You gotta come off, to know your on" 


 


Take care man!


----------



## THR!

Terribly, terribly sad


----------



## Sebastians_ghost

Five years now my friend.  I hope you know we haven't forgotten you.

SG


----------



## ProXeater

wow i remember him i had no idea just refound the site 3-10-06 damn we lost a good 1 RIP ryan


----------



## Sebastians_ghost

Seven years tomorrow, my friend.  No, we haven't forgotten.  

The anniversary of your death is a time when I stop and remember our friendship and the potential you held as a young man with a lifetime of promise ahead of you.  

I hope that it might be of some solice to your family to know that your death continues to serve a strong, positive force behind my passion for "harm-reduction" and a painful reminder of the dangers of drug use.  

We miss you, buddy.

SG


----------



## Ojom

PawpNLawk said:
			
		

> I never knew the guy but i couldnt finish reading the story cause it hit me. I bet his parents blamed themselves



His parents blame the internet and online pharmacies, not themselves.


----------



## Sebastians_ghost

*you're still in our thoughts*

I almost can't believe that it's now been 9 years, my old friend.  I still think of you from time to time -- imagining where you'd be now and what you'd be doing.  Know that we still carry your memory with us, and find peace in knowing you're in a better place.

Next year, it will be a decade since your passing.  You've been imortalized through the work of your mother in the passage of the Haight act, which I hope has kept others from passing before their time as well.  

Thank you for the friendship, Ryan.  I was and am fortunate to have known you.

RIP,

Sebastians_ghost


----------



## Sebastians_ghost

Here I am 18 years later bumping this thread.  What was a relatively obscure problem at the time has now become a national emergency.  We remember you and do our best as part of the HR community to do right by your memory, Ryan.


----------



## Iceman1216

Thank you , Ghost I am new to BL, and a parent of a 21 year old that does like to "Experiment with drugs" being and addict an alcoholic by design, I have watched and had fear that he is his fathers son!!?
This is an amazing thread and has enough information to allow for teaching .
Thank you again
Iceman


----------



## SpareRib

*Tragic*

I am reading this thread many years later. How sad and senseless his death was. He would have been around my age now.


----------



## Ketamike

Sebastians_ghost said:


> Here I am 18 years later bumping this thread.  What was a relatively obscure problem at the time has now become a national emergency.  We remember you and do our best as part of the HR community to do right by your memory, Ryan.



I haven't checked in for years.  I have 5 years clean and I'm on my second recovery.  I came here to see the shrine and I'm glad you'll still here.

RIP Ryan.  It blows my mind that it's been 18 years.


----------



## cj

I'm glad your doing well ketamike. You probably don't remember me but I always followed your posts in OD


----------

